# Adult sized Big Wheel and Green Machine



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Adult sized (DH) Big Wheel and a Green machine.

I so wanna buy them. My wife would crap her pants.

$550 for both

http://www.bigwheelrally.com/store/adult.htm


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

I would make her happy and just settle for the green machine- as long as the rear tires are still HD plastic.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*gives new meaning to ...*



mtbidwell said:


> I would make her happy and just settle for the green machine- as long as the rear tires are still HD plastic.


Single Speed ... go for the DH Slasher 

michael


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

memories flooding all over the place....man the green machine ruled


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Adult sized (DH) Big Wheel and a Green machine.
> 
> I so wanna buy them. My wife would crap her pants.
> 
> ...


man the green machine would be so cool


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

The Big Wheel Rally dude (Capt. Obvious) was at the BURN 24 hour last year with all his big wheels. Everyone had a blast...hopefully he'll make it out again this year


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Dude!! Adult sized Green Machine?! YEAH!! I was stoked when my friends son got a green machine a couple of years ago....all I wanted to do was get on and test it for him, but I'm a tad large and would've no doubt snapped it in two. I had one back in ...mmm....'76, when I was 6, and it was the envy of the neighborhood, where every other kid had a measly bigwheel. 

I was a king. Well, in some ways, I still am the king. Hail to the king baby.


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

*YES!!!!!!!!*

I used to love my Green Machine when I was a kid! I think that was one where the rear wheels began to wear completely through from all of the driveway 180's at speed!

That's awesome!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, I know what I am going to ask Santa for Christmas...GREEN.....


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I wonder what components you could fit to it??? XTR hubs? single speed? Time for some 29er photos and photoshop me thinks...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Does it come in a 29'er??


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

{quote]Based on the Brand New, Re-Engineered, 2004 Original Big Wheel![/quote]

I have a hard time believing that the 2004 Big Wheel is the original unless I was caught in some sort of time warp when i was 6


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

I want an adult sized Krazy Kar!!


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*Big Wheel*

Just make sure you get the one with the front freewheel!I loked at the ad.Did you see the computer?Are they saying somebody went 38 mph on one?There's a hill next to my house....What would tell them in the ER?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

That's when you're busting down the hill with the feet off the pedals. Thems fixed gear machines )


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Recumbant Tricycles ...*

Who would have thought that serious cyclists could ever get stoked over recumbant single speed tricycles with plastic tires.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Only the rear wheels on the green are plastic, the rest are air.


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn those things rocked!!! I loved mine! Big Wheels sucked  The things you gould do in a Green Machine WOW!    Check these out if you havent already! 
http://www.bigwheelrally.com/video/index.htm


----------



## River Hill (Jun 20, 2005)

The green machines were the best. My brother and I use to put oil down in the steet and could do 720's with ease.


----------

